# Tiguan R to North America? Is this True?



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Saw this article and it says Tiguan R will be available this fall as a 2022 model. I know the new Model Tiguan will be but didn't know the R version was being consider to. If it is true, this is going to be interesting with finally having two options for an R model (Golf and Tiguan) in the US









The Volkswagen Tiguan R Is Practical And Fast, But Is It Fun To Drive? | Carscoops


The 315 HP VW Tiguan R will launch in the United States this fall for the 2022MY




www.carscoops.com







Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

False info. 

IF it ever does though, definitely won’t be a 2022 model. 









2022 Volkswagen Tiguan R arrives with 316 horsepower--but not in US


Volkswagen's new Tiguan R boasts a 316-horsepower inline-4 that will likely power the next Golf R.




www.motorauthority.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

zimmie2652 said:


> False info.
> 
> IF it ever does though, definitely won’t be a 2022 model.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was like that before but considering this motor authority article was back in July 2020 and the carscoops is a May 2021 article, I thought there has been a change in heart 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> Yes, it was like that before but considering this motor authority article was back in July 2020 and the carscoops is a May 2021 article, I thought there has been a change in heart
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Right now, the hot SUV isn't confirmed for the US, but a Volkswagen representative pointed to comments from Hein Schafer, vice present of product marketing, who said the Tiguan R is "under consideration" for America. The Tiguan is a best-seller in the US, so it seems like VW would have nothing to lose.










Volkswagen Tiguan R revealed with 316 HP and it could come to America


It's the first time VW's given the Tiguan the R treatment, and it looks pretty darn good.




www.cnet.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Right now, the hot SUV isn't confirmed for the US, but a Volkswagen representative pointed to comments from Hein Schafer, vice present of product marketing, who said the Tiguan R is "under consideration" for America. The Tiguan is a best-seller in the US, so it seems like VW would have nothing to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I have been thinking too. SUV sells here. Tiguan being the top seller. Really nothing to lose. If they are still hesitant, heck send us in limited numbers like they did MKIV and MKV R32 (5000 units and for 1 MY for each) and look where it is now, MKVIII Golf in the US will only be GTI and R version. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Refreshed 2022 Tiguan revealed


The regular Tiguan should've been 215-230 hp from day 1. It gets pretty crappy gas mileage as it is with the 184 hp penalty box, so what difference is 1-2 MPG to inject it with the right amount of power? It still would've gotten better mileage than the gen 1, which is...atrocious. I realize...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Earlier today, VW launched all the details of the refreshed 2022 Tiguan including trim levels and there is no mention of the European R model coming here. "There are no changes to the turbocharged 2.0-liter inline-four that comes standard across the board."


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KurtK said:


> Earlier today, VW launched all the details of the refreshed 2022 Tiguan including trim levels and there is no mention of the European R model coming here. "There are no changes to the turbocharged 2.0-liter inline-four that comes standard across the board."


Yeah saw that. That's why I posted it here just to confirm whether carscoops was BS or not. Oh well, would've been nice if it was true though. I already see people posting their gripes about no change in engine or power on the 2022

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMBII (Oct 11, 2008)

Seems like a no brainer but this is VW. They have performance anxiety and are always unavailable at crucial times where their distinct style could be added.

VW needs a good R Model ad campaign to set up the top Tiguan and top Golf.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

As I mentioned before, VW's product line management for NAR is broken.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

jonese said:


> As I mentioned before, VW's product line management for NAR is broken.


That or just clueless haha. But what do we know

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Where's the Tiguan Product Manager for VW America? Are they just sitting in an office chair staring at a blank wall?

How She Saved the Manual MK8 R! | What Can We Expect?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ve seen others say internally they’d like to, but some decisions still come from VAG across the pond. Maybe the Tiguan needs Megan on it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ve seen others say internally they’d like to, but some decisions still come from VAG across the pond. Maybe the Tiguan needs Megan on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha anyway we can flood her with the request? Lol

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

We need the Tig R as an option, even a special order would be nice. I love this car, I just hate the engine, it is so disappointing even with a tune and as others have pointed out, gas mileage is king for whatever reason so even if its only an MPG or two more its still more and tips the scales. I really wish NA had more say in the models we get because its all decided out of Germany. If we had a say I'm pretty confident we would get it. It really does make sense in this market these days. Seriously, what would they have to lose. They're still going to sell Audi's. I doubt this would eat into Q5 sales, and even if it did, don't you think that would be a good thing....ultimately selling more VW's will result in more Audi down the road for those that can afford them in their later years.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

The NA Tiguan is neither fast or fuel efficient. It boggles my mind. VW acts like this 184 HP Budack cycle engine with 25 mpg combined is efficient when the power and driveability trade off is just too great. It weights 3.7-3.8k lbs and needs at least an up-level engine for those who can pay more. This is coming from an APR tuned 2019 Tiguan that is still a chore to drive due to how slow it is compared to the GTI or equivalent powered cars and SUVs.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

dragonpalm said:


> The NA Tiguan is neither fast or fuel efficient. It boggles my mind. VW acts like this 184 HP Budack cycle engine with 25 mpg combined is efficient when the power and driveability trade off is just too great. It weights 3.7-3.8k lbs and needs at least an up-level engine for those who can pay more. This is coming from an APR tuned 2019 Tiguan that is still a chore to drive due to how slow it is compared to the GTI or equivalent powered cars and SUVs.


That is interesting that even with the Tune. Yeah Tiguan R is the only option hehe

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProaudioHD (Oct 31, 2019)

Not only do they need the Tiguan R here, they need an even more powerful variant !
The SQ5 I'd call barely adequate at 350HP, and even that loses to the increasing number of powerful SUV's out there..

Why not the Audi 2.5L?


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

I don’t understand why they don’t just use 2.0T from GTI, Atlas, R…any of those but the Budack cycle variant.


----------

